

Death by Internet? (Tyler Clementi’s suicide) - gkmarshall
http://marshall2law.com/

======
samstave
No, we should not use emotional events to find ways to regulate the internet -
or let politicians creep in where they shouldn't be meddling.

If you want to try this guy, try him on privacy violations, breaking and
entering, or someting along those lines.

The last thing we need is a precedent for increasing punishments because they
used the internet as a tool.

Christ, we can't even prosecute the bankers and politicians that stole
trillions and crashed the economy. Or cops that murder and maim citizens. Go
get them. Why not focus on fixing the shit that is really broken as opposed to
simply looking for ways to make more and more laws.

The laws we DO have aren't even working.

